# cichlids unwell.



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

Hi my cichlids seem to be unwell, there still young between 1.5 to 2.5 inches all have been scratching there sides on the gravel and plants alot like they have an itch, they are sitting on the bottom and generally having little energy and two of them are starting to look a bit scabby however one of them seems ok?!? He is still doing the scraching quite abit, but is still active and feeding. They have been thike theis for about two days I added some exra prime conditioner to help there slime coat this has had little effect and my waer test revealed nothing all seemed normal.


----------



## Vic (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
Look at this post "Itchy Fish??? my fish are rubbing against stuff in tank" 
by joevw007
Sounds like it might be the same thing??
HTH 
Vic


----------



## dscobb (Dec 17, 2010)

Sound like a parasite other than Ich. You might try Parasite Clear from Jungle or a similar product. Take the carbon out if you have any in your filters during treatment.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tonight,turn off all lights,and shine a flashlight on the fish.Look for gold dusting.This is velvet,and can be treated with copper based meds.

Flashing,as its called can be from many things.If you dont see spots,or gold dusting then it could be irritation from water quality.Test the water params to see if they are in order.


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

thanks for your reply im almost sure I have white spot outbreak, I have raised the temp up to 28c and began adding salt so far 3.5g but over 10days im going to add a lot more slowley as 18g is one tablespoon? and it said upto 5tablespoons per 5g water for a max of 10days before water changes, this is a method I have followed from a guy who seems to know what he is talking about. what would you do for white spot please?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Using Heat to Treat Ich in Freshwater Tropical Fish - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
Your on the right track...
Check out this page for more on treating


----------

